# RIPPING DVD's for future DVD copies



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

All i got left of a movie we had called Battle Royale is a Burnt DVD copy. It's sufficed over the years with the original disc MIA. though it's sort of at the point where it's got a few scratches and every now and then theres a jolt or a freeze, it's not too bad ( i use the toothpaste trick before watching it ) and it runs fine on my laptop.. i'd just like to Rip it to my computer to then Burn again on a new DVD-R so that i can continue watching it freeze-free and get some more years out of it the same way it was (by that i mean runs the same way at the same resolution, same menus and everything.. i do know that some quality is lost every time) 

The only problem is it's becoming a pain in the backside to do, some programs give me this parameters error, some only let you rip a certain time frame from a DVD, and any else that i've managed to get working tell me they are going to put a Watermark on it unless i buy the full version.. 
I've tried.. 
WinX DVD Ripper
Free DVD Ripper 2.25 
CloneDVD2
Wondershare DVD Ripper
Those are ones i havent removed from my comp yet, there was more though i can't remember their names. 

I just want a greif-free ripping tool thats easy to use(for someone with little understanding of files, so none of this "Oh yea just convert X to a thingamywhatsit and then disect the oogily boogily files to this..you get what i mean? i fail at that stuff) free, no limitations or stupid trail/free version disadvantages that prevent simple copy making. 
if someone knows how to do this/get this it would be much apreciated
thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Slysoft AnyDVD works great for me to back up my DVDs. Runs in background and then you can use DVD Shrink to rip to HD. AnyDVD is payware but it work great and has free upgrates.


----------



## thewariormonk (Jan 27, 2010)

Have u tried ur windows media player to rip?


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

DVD Decrypter has worked well for me.


----------



## Hayds510 (Jan 18, 2009)

@ Raylo i had a look at anyDVD, i think it was a free trial (forgive me if its the wrong program) but the trial either had a cap on how much time it burns for, left a watermark or just wouldn't work.. i'd buy it but i couldn't be sure it would work if the trial was no good. 

@thewarriormonk I havent tried that, i dunno if it's just my version of WMP but the Rip option only extracts music files. 

@-=Rousseau=- I havent tried that one yet, i'll give it a go


----------



## thewariormonk (Jan 27, 2010)

Here some others:
*go to "brothersoft.com" and search "free dvd reaper"
*goole "formatfactory free download" or "anyvideoconverter free download"
*use "isobooster" to extract the video files and save them to ur hdd.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

You'll find that the old standbys like DVD Decryptor have not been supported (i.e. not updated) for a couple of years so won't work for newer titles. There may be some free apps out there but AnyDVD makes it totally painless and has frequent free updates. It just runs in background and makes the disc available for backup with DVD Shrink (free). You can also install on any number of PCs as long as you only use the prog on 1 at a time. No affiliation... just a satisfied customer. Good luck!





Hayds510 said:


> @ Raylo i had a look at anyDVD, i think it was a free trial (forgive me if its the wrong program) but the trial either had a cap on how much time it burns for, left a watermark or just wouldn't work.. i'd buy it but i couldn't be sure it would work if the trial was no good.
> 
> @thewarriormonk I havent tried that, i dunno if it's just my version of WMP but the Rip option only extracts music files.
> 
> @-=Rousseau=- I havent tried that one yet, i'll give it a go


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all:

I am going to close this post as I feel that it getting into how to copy movies that are copy righted. This being a USA based site, we have to follow USA laws, hence the discussion of how to copy, copied righted movies, is against our rules.

The sites being suggested, some of them contain built in Decrypter and there is only one reason for using a decrypter and that is to bust the "code" that helps protect copy righted material. 

BG


----------

